# All Seasons Emoto Electric BIke



## AyJay (15 Mar 2019)

Has anybody got one or had one of these? They look fun but I am wondering if they are adjustable for size.
It does not look as if the seat is height adjustable to the pedals. Haven't seen any about so just curious. 

http://www.ebikeclass.com/buying-guides/electric-mopeds/review-seasons-emoto-48v/


----------



## AyJay (15 Mar 2019)

PS. Not really sure if this classes as an electric bike but it does have pedals


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Mar 2019)

I saw one in Glasgow a while ago, being used for fast food delivery. The rider was using a throttle, not pedalling, and wore a cycle helmet (unfastened). To be honest, the thing looked as if it would be very awkward to pedal, given the relative positions of the saddle and pedals. In that case he was riding a motorcycle and will sooner or later be nicked for various road traffic offences.

I think the author of the article is being quite misleading in making reference to a 'secret' switch under the saddle. Anyone following that hint will need the appropriate licence, insurance, vehicle registration, motorcycle helmet etc but he acts as if isn't the case. No warning that you have just changed the vehicle classification:

"_So here’s a little secret I read on reviews written by users of the emoto scooters, under the seat there’s a small connector, disconnect that and suddenly you have a very different bike! You no longer need to pedal! You can also disconnect the pedals by the way. What you then have is a twist-throttle electric moped which requires no pedaling whatsoever."_


----------



## Cycleops (15 Mar 2019)

Looks like the pedals are there just to get it classified as a bicycle for whatever reason.
Clearly not meant to be pedaled.


----------



## shingwell (31 Mar 2019)

I have one of these, it is great.

It has a twist throttle AND pedals. If you peddle (ie feet going round, no pressure needed) you don't use the throttle at all, max speed under motor power 15mph. But you can also keep the pedals stationary and use the throttle, and this is where the "secret switch" comes in (actually on mine a connector joining two wires that you can disconnect). With the connector disconnected max throttle speed is again 15mph, with it connected it is slower. The third way you can use it is to put your feet up on the footboard once you are in motion, and the pedals will go round on their own, so you don't need to use the pedals or the throttle! (Cuts out when you brake!)

Although it is possible to pedal it, you wouldn't want to - you are not in a good pedalling position, there are no gears, and the thing weighs about 40kg. It is definitely pushing the boundaries of what a bicycle is, but none the worse for that IMO. I feel safer on it than on my push bike - it feels more solid, has mirrors, indicators, a brake light and great headlight, a horn, and full suspension and fat tyres for all the potholes around here. The brakes are better than anything I've ever experienced on a bike - the motor is used in reverse when possible so are very sharp and unaffected by wet, and the mechanical brakes when it needs them are enclosed drum brakes. It is not fast - I have been overtaken by a push bike cyclist before, but also catch up other cyclists occasionally, so about cycling average I suppose.

If you are a young fit cycling enthusiast with all the gear it probably would not interest you. But if you are like me, getting on a bit, have achy joints sometimes, just use a bike to get around locally, it is great for nipping to the local shops or station, and easily patked. I use ordinary cycle locks with it, althoigh it has a remote keyfob and alarm!


----------



## SYG (22 May 2019)

Hello,

I just bought one these, and I wonder if you have any suggestion for recovery/ insurance provider. The bike lost a pedal last week (now it is fixed) and I had to ask a friend to come to pick it up.

I looked on internet and the insurance for motorbike is asking for number plate and the bicycle one I don't have anywhere to specify the bike is BIG so it might not fit in a van if already half full.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Milkfloat (22 May 2019)

SYG said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought one these, and I wonder if you have any suggestion for recovery/ insurance provider. The bike lost a pedal last week (now it is fixed) and I had to ask a friend to come to pick it up.
> 
> ...



Seeing as it is not a legal motorbike and if you mess with the connector it is not legal as a bicycle, insurance is a moot point, unless you are concerned about theft in which case you could look at your house insurance and see if they cover you. Recovery wise, I would save some money for a big taxi or just push it home, after all you cannot go too far on it.


----------



## shingwell (22 May 2019)

Sorry to hear about your bad start...if it should happen again note that you can put your feet up on the footboard and get home with the throttle (slowly, unless you find the secret connector) - pedals not actually essential. It's a bit scrunched up to be comfortable for me, but do-able in an emergency.

For insurance I would just class it as an e-bicycle as that is what it is legally classed as, I too would look towards household policy.

Yes recovery would be a pain, it is heavy to lift. I had my first puncture the other day, fortunately some air from a local tyre place just about got me home.


----------



## Phaeton (22 May 2019)

Way back in 1976 I had a Honda SS50 moped, for it to be classified as a moped it had to have pedals, it did but it was impossible to use them the gearing was so low. Also when riding you faced both pedals facing forward, the law changed & moped no longer needed pedals. The law so change again & electric scooters won't need them either.


----------



## shingwell (22 May 2019)

It would make sense, it can only go 15mph, when you are going flat-out and get overtaken bg a cyclist or a little petrol scooter whizzes by you realise how slow that is!


----------



## Greg88 (3 Sep 2019)

Hey Everyone - I bought one of these for my mum last night. Ive disconnected this connector under the seat to make the throttle work when not peddling. Is there a speed limiter on this thing; as it seems to only go about 6kmh (3mph?) when on throttle. Her old one, did about 10mph on throttle without peddling and this has the same spec near enough.

Could it be that the battery is only 45% charged and will pick up some oompf when fully charged?


----------



## Greg88 (3 Sep 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I saw one in Glasgow a while ago, being used for fast food delivery. The rider was using a throttle, not pedalling, and wore a cycle helmet (unfastened). To be honest, the thing looked as if it would be very awkward to pedal, given the relative positions of the saddle and pedals. In that case he was riding a motorcycle and will sooner or later be nicked for various road traffic offences.
> 
> I think the author of the article is being quite misleading in making reference to a 'secret' switch under the saddle. Anyone following that hint will need the appropriate licence, insurance, vehicle registration, motorcycle helmet etc but he acts as if isn't the case. No warning that you have just changed the vehicle classification:
> 
> "_So here’s a little secret I read on reviews written by users of the emoto scooters, under the seat there’s a small connector, disconnect that and suddenly you have a very different bike! You no longer need to pedal! You can also disconnect the pedals by the way. What you then have is a twist-throttle electric moped which requires no pedaling whatsoever."_



Also - thats not strictly speaking the case; theres quite a few bikes on the market that have the option for battery powered only - As it has pedals, and can be pedal powered, i dont see how it would be against the law. No different to going down hill and not pedalling at all right? Its still limited to 15mph, still pedal powered, its just you can be a bit "lazy" and just use all the battery power.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Sep 2019)

Greg88 said:


> Also - thats not strictly speaking the case; theres quite a few bikes on the market that have the option for battery powered only


Just because they are on the market doesn't make them legal. Before you start to tell people they are wrong maybe you ought to check you are right.


----------



## Greg88 (3 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Just because they are on the market doesn't make them legal. Before you start to tell people they are wrong maybe you ought to check you are right.



Fair play - either way; any advice on finding speed limiter thingy?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Sep 2019)

Greg88 said:


> As it has pedals, and can be pedal powered, i dont see how it would be against the law.



Have you read the relevant legislation or is this just your gut feeling?


----------



## Greg88 (3 Sep 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Have you read the relevant legislation or is this just your gut feeling?



No, ill be honest i havnt consulted any relevant legislation to see if its illegal to have a bike fully powered by electricity when she opts not to pedal. I presume from the fact that you mention it; its probably illegal. However; i'm willing to take the risk and shall look elsewhere for advice.

I can see, that perhaps this is not the best place to ask about finding the speed limiter to remedy the issue im facing with improving its performance.

Thanks for your time.

Swift edit: 


*What counts as an EAPC*
An EAPC must have pedals that can be used to propel it.

It must show either:


the power output
the manufacturer of the motor
It must also show either:


the battery’s voltage
the maximum speed of the bike
Its electric motor:


must have a maximum power output of 250 watts
should not be able to propel the bike when it’s travelling more than 15.5mph
An EAPC can have more than 2 wheels (for example, a tricycle).
_
From my understanding, An EAPC must have pedals that can be used to propel it. As the bicycle still has pedals, which can propel it, it cannot travel faster than 15.5mph under electric power and has a maximum power output of 250 watts, its still an EAPC. Despite wether its using battery power or not. Regardless of pedals; by your point - it could be considered taking your feet off the pedals whilst going along with a battery would be deemed "illegal". Feel free to correct me if you want, or point me towards further legislation. _


----------



## shingwell (3 Sep 2019)

Greg88 said:


> Hey Everyone - I bought one of these for my mum last night. Ive disconnected this connector under the seat to make the throttle work when not peddling. Is there a speed limiter on this thing; as it seems to only go about 6kmh (3mph?) when on throttle. Her old one, did about 10mph on throttle without peddling and this has the same spec near enough.
> 
> Could it be that the battery is only 45% charged and will pick up some oompf when fully charged?


Mine does seem to limit the top speed when the battery is low, but not to that extent.
When in "strictly legal mode" it will still go with just the throttle, no pedalling, but no faster than walking pace, so it sounds like the magic connector under the seat is not doing its magic for whatever reason. Try pedalling and see if it picks up.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Sep 2019)

Greg88 said:


> presume from the fact that you mention it; its probably illegal. However; i'm willing to take the risk and shall look elsewhere for advice.



It's your wife who's going to be taking the risk. If she's aware of the potential for committing a number of road traffic offences and doesn't mind then fair enough.



Greg88 said:


> I can see, that perhaps this is not the best place to ask about finding the speed limiter to remedy the issue im facing with improving its performance



There are certainly people on here with the knowledge to assist you, I'm pointing out the pitfalls of using an electric bike that may no longer qualify as an EAPC. Making your wife's bike a twist & go will mean it needs type approval.



Greg88 said:


> What counts as an EAPC ... [snipped]



If you'd continued down the page you quote from you'd have noticed the following:

"Any electric bike that does not meet the EAPC rules is classed as a motorcycle or moped and needs to be registered and taxed. You’ll need a driving licence to ride one and you must wear a crash helmet.

The bike must also be type approved if either:


it does not meet the EAPC rules
it can be propelled without pedalling (a ‘twist and go’ EAPC)"

It's up to you (and your wife) if you choose to go ahead with an adaptation that could land her in bother, others tempted to do similar and coming across this thread might be glad of the warning to check legal compliance.


----------



## keithmac (3 Sep 2019)

Electric throttles were banned outright on new ebikes 2 or 3 years ago iirc, can go and look it up 2017 rings a bell.

All new bikes should be "Pedal Assist"..


----------



## keithmac (3 Sep 2019)

https://www.pedelecs.co.uk/full-throttle-ebike-legal-again/

Just read the above, seem it's changed again.. You can have a throttle IF it's been through SVA MOT test it seems, I wonder how many have (nill probably!).


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Sep 2019)

Greg88 said:


> Hey Everyone - I bought one of these for my mum last night. Ive disconnected this connector under the seat to make the throttle work when not peddling. Is there a speed limiter on this thing; as it seems to only go about 6kmh (3mph?) when on throttle. Her old one, did about 10mph on throttle without peddling and this has the same spec near enough.



I suspect what you are experiencing is a start up throttle which is legal.

They are limited to a few mph and are designed to enable the rider to get the bike balanced and moving from rest.

No theoretical limit to how far you could go on the start up throttle, but as you've discovered progress is too slow to be worthwhile.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Sep 2019)

keithmac said:


> Electric throttles were banned outright on new ebikes 2 or 3 years ago iirc, can go and look it up 2017 rings a bell.
> All new bikes should be "Pedal Assist"..


I thought it was 2016 but happy to be incorrect, but is there not also the ability for bikes to have "walk assist still" where you can press/turn button to allow the bike to move up to 3ish MPH unpedelled?


----------



## keithmac (4 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I thought it was 2016 but happy to be incorrect, but is there not also the ability for bikes to have "walk assist still" where you can press/turn button to allow the bike to move up to 3ish MPH unpedelled?



Yep that sounds right with the walk assist, I have walk mode on my TSDZ2 equipped bike.


----------



## Marstoner (11 Sep 2020)

Does anyone know how to inflate the rear tyre on these electric scooters? The gap between the valve and the centre hub is just a few millimetres and nothing that I have is narrow enough to get anywhere near that limited a gap. I know it must be possible but cannot find anything anywhere on the internet to help me.


----------



## shingwell (12 Sep 2020)

Marstoner said:


> Does anyone know how to inflate the rear tyre on these electric scooters? The gap between the valve and the centre hub is just a few millimetres and nothing that I have is narrow enough to get anywhere near that limited a gap. I know it must be possible but cannot find anything anywhere on the internet to help me.


Mine has a right angled tyre valve. Still a bit tight but I can just get a car tyre inflator on it (the sort you push on and lock with a little lever.)


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Sep 2020)

Marstoner said:


> Does anyone know how to inflate the rear tyre on these electric scooters? The gap between the valve and the centre hub is just a few millimetres and nothing that I have is narrow enough to get anywhere near that limited a gap. I know it must be possible but cannot find anything anywhere on the internet to help me.



One of the angled schrader valves of the various available should do the job, although you will need to choose carefully.

You didn't know what search terms to use, so without being sarcastic:

https://www.google.com/search?q=ang....69i57j0l7.13997j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Sep 2020)

Looks like this would go on the valve - then just attach your normal pump to it

if not there are some compressors that have a screw on connector that is very thin - mine has but it came with the car so I don't know the make etc


----------



## Marstoner (13 Sep 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> One of the angled schrader valves of the various available should do the job, although you will need to choose carefully.
> 
> You didn't know what search terms to use, so without being sarcastic:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ang....69i57j0l7.13997j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Thanks for the advice much appreciated. However the the angled schrader valve adaptors won't go near the tiny gap that is available to me which is only 8mm. My valve is not angled outwards like yours, just straight out pointed at the hub. If my valve was angled at least I would have a fighting chance. I have tried everything I know and spent hours on this but without success.


----------



## Marstoner (13 Sep 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> One of the angled schrader valves of the various available should do the job, although you will need to choose carefully.
> 
> You didn't know what search terms to use, so without being sarcastic:
> 
> ...





ebikeerwidnes said:


> Looks like this would go on the valve - then just attach your normal pump to it
> 
> if not there are some compressors that have a screw on connector that is very thin - mine has but it came with the car so I don't know the make etc


Thanks ebikeerwidnes, was there an attachment to see? didn't get anything on my message from you.


----------



## Marstoner (13 Sep 2020)

shingwell said:


> Mine has a right angled tyre valve. Still a bit tight but I can just get a car tyre inflator on it (the sort you push on and lock with a little lever.)


Thanks for the advice much appreciated. However the the angled schrader valve adaptors won't go near the tiny gap that is available to me which is only 8mm. And thanks Shingwell for you photo but my valve is not angled outwards like yours, just straight out pointed at the hub. If my valve was angled at least I would have a fighting chance. I have tried everything I know and spent hours on this but without success.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (13 Sep 2020)

you could deflate the tyre - push the valve in a bit - attach the adapter and then re-inflate

not ideal - but might work


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Sep 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> you could deflate the tyre - push the valve in a bit - attach the adapter and then re-inflate
> 
> not ideal - but might work



That might enable him to get one of the extenders on which could be left in place permanently.

Care would be needed riding close to kerbs to avoid ripping off the extender.


----------



## Alfie01staffy (26 Jul 2021)

shingwell said:


> I have one of these, it is great.
> 
> It has a twist throttle AND pedals. If you peddle (ie feet going round, no pressure needed) you don't use the throttle at all, max speed under motor power 15mph. But you can also keep the pedals stationary and use the throttle, and this is where the "secret switch" comes in (actually on mine a connector joining two wires that you can disconnect). With the connector disconnected max throttle speed is again 15mph, with it connected it is slower. The third way you can use it is to put your feet up on the footboard once you are in motion, and the pedals will go round on their own, so you don't need to use the pedals or the throttle! (Cuts out when you brake!)
> 
> ...


I've just bought my bf one of these but it loses power hills ,anyone every put a more powerful battery in to speed it up please or give it power up hills ,otherwise it's going to be no good .Any advice welcome .TIA


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Jul 2021)

Alfie01staffy said:


> I've just bought my bf one of these but it loses power hills ,anyone every put a more powerful battery in to speed it up please or give it power up hills ,otherwise it's going to be no good .Any advice welcome .TIA



A greater Ampere hour battery wont make the motor more powerful neither will getting a battery with more Voltage- that will just burn out the controller and motor windings. The bike will go further with a larger Ampere hour battery, but no faster or powerful.

It requires ( if it possible) the controller reprogramming to be able to use more current (Amps) or greater Voltage.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2021)

Pedal harder. Hope he has proper insurance, the popo are getting cute with these things.


----------



## Alfie01staffy (27 Jul 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> A greater Ampere hour battery wont make the motor more powerful neither will getting a battery with more Voltage- that will just burn out the controller and motor windings. The bike will go further with a larger Ampere hour battery, but no faster or powerful.
> 
> It requires ( if it possible) the controller reprogramming to be able to use more current (Amps) or greater Voltage.


Thanks for your advice


----------



## shingwell (27 Jul 2021)

It already has the maximum power motor allowed by the e-bike laws, any more powerful and it would be classed as a motorbike and you would need appropriate driving licence, annual MOT, insurance, road tax, protective gear.

Other more conventional looking e-bikes are usually a bit lighter, but they do slow on hills too (I have both, and they both "give up" on a really long steep hill at about the same point. A conventional e-bike is better suited to adding pedal power, but less comfortable when you don't.)


----------



## Alfie01staffy (27 Jul 2021)

shingwell said:


> It already has the maximum power motor allowed by the e-bike laws, any more powerful and it would be classed as a motorbike and you would need appropriate driving licence, annual MOT, insurance, road tax, protective gear.
> 
> Other more conventional looking e-bikes are usually a bit lighter, but they do slow on hills too (I have both, and they both "give up" on a really long steep hill at about the same point. A conventional e-bike is better suited to adding pedal power, but less comfortable when you don't.)


Thankyou yes will have to sell as it's just not suitable for what he would use use it for


----------

